# Suicide?



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I just watched a movie "It's a Disaster". It's about 4 (late 20 something) couples who meet for a Sunday brunch at one house. During the first hour or so they find their cell phones stop working and eventually a neighbor prepper comes over in a hazmat suit and full NBC mask and tells them that bomb? has gone off in the middle of the city and it's all over but the wailing and gnashing of teeth. At the end, the 4 couples decide to commit suicide rather than go on. When the time to drink the koolaid comes, nobody drinks it because no one wants to go first. It looks like they are going to do it, but you don't see them, the movie ends.

If the SHTF event really looks like TEOTWAWKI, do you think a lot of people will take suicide as a way out. Back in the '70s and 80's, my wife told me she wanted to go out with the first Bomb. It took me many years before I convinced her that more than 50% of then US population would survive the Bomb.

So if your neighbors do themselves in, would you raid their house right away, before the smell gets bad, or...?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I would (raid but only if neighbours are kaput)


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I believe the answer ... answered to death, in fact ... is here 

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/10365-looting-surviving.html

BTW, I saw that movie myself a coupe months back and wanted to kill myself for watching it - lol!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Well for one I live in Nuke Central. I will go outside and sit with a beer as the wave crashes over me. The end. If I knew my neighbor was suicidal, then yes I would go help myself to her dead no longer needing stuff. And all of you need to read before commenting about Jesus.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Last year over a dozen financial execs committed suicide, with half of those in Asia.
Every year between Thanksgiving and Christmas the military increases awareness about suicide candidates. 
Not everyone has a happy holiday.
If, like another thread mentioned, the economy crashes in December, there might be a lot of neighbors taking the option to end their own world.

and ... Yes I would - not raid - gather provisions.

You're not stealing if there is no owner.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Not another one... :-?


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Yes,I would.My only neighbors are all preppers.I'd expect them to do the same if we got taken out.


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

I would raid it pronto if their toast Yes Indeed!!! Raid is not the right word in this scenario IMO


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

We are hard wired to survive not self-destruct.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes, I think a large number will suicide after the crash and they realize that they are totally unprepared and the govt isn't coming to their rescue. 
If I'm minding my own business prepping at my home base, it would be a while before I noticed they've offed themselves and by then they will stinketh... and their own worthless family of leeches will have already come begging, made their discovery and gathered the goods.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I would not opt out. We have a destiny that shapes our ends, rough, hew them as we will.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Hot chocolate is a great pick me up... I do not think a person can be sad or suicidal while enjoying a drinking a warm cup of hot chocolate... for extra boost..sprinkle just a tad of cinnamon on top


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

If the worst happens then Mrs Slippy's Type 1 Diabetes overcomes her due to zero insulin. I then say a prayer, sever the first head that attempts violence upon Slippy Lodge, and set it upon the Pike that I've been preparing. As I raise the Pike and set it at the end of my driveway, I let out a mortal yell..."Let the games begin"!

Suicide is no option.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

My personal opinion about suicide is the person taking their own life cannot see past current pain. The pain what ever it might be appears unlike most pain we feel. No matter how painful we know pain is temporary. The person that takes his own life cannot see past it. Sometime they can see where will in fact be no end. So they end it all.

What I cannot see or understand is murder suicide. That rationalization is beyond my comprehension. But, let me qualify that a bit. Sone instances are vengeance and suicide. Others are pacts which are the same as the first paragraph. An example of what I cannot understand is a man killing his daughter, six grandchildren then himself.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

Suicide is a major problem. During 2008 financial crisis, though India was least affected..still i saw a lot many did suicide..
So when SHTF lot many are going to just go for suicide..maybe mass suicide seeing it as end of world sort of.
Suicide is not even on table.. as per Buddhism after suicide the soul burns in hell for 36000 years..:sad:
So better die defending then try killing self..


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

Slippy said:


> If the worst happens then Mrs Slippy's Type 1 Diabetes overcomes her due to zero insulin. I then say a prayer, sever the first head that attempts violence upon Slippy Lodge, and set it upon the Pike that I've been preparing. As I raise the Pike and set it at the end of my driveway, I let out a mortal yell..."Let the games begin"!
> 
> Suicide is no option.


then we will appear at your gates with banners painted, ' we are from prepperforums.net ''help plz slippy'
hope you don't shoot at us then!:lol:


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Suicide creates more problems than it solves.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

If you are a person of faith, like me, you believe that we are all unique and that we each have our own path to walk. We don't determine the time nor the place we just live every minute of every day. I will see my life through to the bitter end, no matter what hand I'm dealt. If I am destined to suffer, I will hold out as long as I can. I pray for a quick and painless ending, warm in my bed.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Zed said:


> then we will appear at your gates with banners painted, ' we are from prepperforums.net ''help plz slippy'
> hope you don't shoot at us then!:lol:


I will then call out to you; "if you are indeed my friend Zed, show me the keychain!". Once the keychain is shown, you may then enter Slippy Lodge and we will rejoice.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Maybe we need a sign to flash to people so that preppers know that we too are a prepper. Cops in LA (I think) would flash their "gang" sign of four fingers, no thumbs as a sign of a code 4, everything is ok, no further assistance is needed. I first thought of the Vulcan sign for peace,
View attachment 6728

but I can't get my fingers to spread like that. So if anybody has an idea, make it easy for an old codger like me.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

post SHTF I am expecting the suicide rate in the UK to escalate as "the masses" top themselves in their thousands.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I will then call out to you; "if you are indeed my friend Zed, show me the keychain!". Once the keychain is shown, you may then enter Slippy Lodge and we will rejoice.


I think if I'm left alone, I'll come too and bring all of my alcohol preps and Russian salted fish preserves.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Maybe we need a sign to flash to people so that preppers know that we too are a prepper. Cops in LA (I think) would flash their "gang" sign of four fingers, no thumbs as a sign of a code 4, everything is ok, no further assistance is needed. I first thought of the Vulcan sign for peace,
> View attachment 6728
> 
> but I can't get my fingers to spread like that. So if anybody has an idea, make it easy for an old codger like me.


Here's one even old codgers should be able to pull off:


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

big paul said:


> post SHTF I am expecting the suicide rate in the UK to escalate as "the masses" top themselves in their thousands.


I imagine the same thing will happen in America, especially in the big cities.


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 9, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> I think if I'm left alone, I'll come too and bring all of my alcohol preps and Russian salted fish preserves.


Party at Slippy's Place. Who's got the chips?


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

Sockpuppet said:


> Choose life and scavenge. That is, if it were rather a choice between suicide or that of euthanasia. It is entirely dependent upon the circumstances.
> 
> I'd immediately remove the neighbor's bodies to a gravesite to prevent the transmission of biological disease, as well as actively and systemically hunt down the various criminal elements, much like an infusion of Vancomycin for a bacterial infection.


depends on how many bodies there are and what they died of, if they died in a pandemic I defo don't want to be touching them!! even if they just committed suicide there might be too many bodies for one person to deal with.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

big paul said:


> depends on how many bodies there are and what they died of, if they died in a pandemic I defo don't want to be touching them!! even if they just committed suicide there might be too many bodies for one person to deal with.


If it truly is a TEOTWAWKI, the local surgical suites would have the envelope protective (bunny suit) gear (of course I already have my own).

There would be enough heavy construction equipment available, such a high lift with a backhoe....also available at a cemetery......or even a Bobcat available at a rental place, to reduce my need for the backbreaking work. Of course, if the local hospitals are still reasonably functional.....as well as crematoriums, forges,....anyplace with an incinerator; they would be available to dispose of the bodies as well.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

Sockpuppet said:


> If it truly is a TEOTWAWKI, the local surgical suites would have the envelope protective (bunny suit) gear (of course I already have my own).
> 
> There would be enough heavy construction equipment available, such a high lift with a backhoe....also available at a cemetery......or even a Bobcat available at a rental place, to reduce my need for the backbreaking work. Of course, if the local hospitals are still reasonably functional.....as well as crematoriums, forges,....anyplace with an incinerator; they would be available to dispose of the bodies as well.


only if fuel is available, which I am expecting to be NOT the case. nearest crematorium is over an hour away(on a good day), local hospital is minor injuries only, largest hospital is over 30 miles away through heavy residential area...not feasible in a SHTF event I fear. I might be able to obtain a tractor with a bucket on the front from the local farm I suppose, how big a hole would I have to dig to accommodate a population of over one thousand?? but there is still the problem of sufficient fuel.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

big paul said:


> only if fuel is available, which I am expecting to be NOT the case. nearest crematorium is over an hour away(on a good day), local hospital is minor injuries only, largest hospital is over 30 miles away through heavy residential area...not feasible in a SHTF event I fear. I might be able to obtain a tractor with a bucket on the front from the local farm I suppose, how big a hole would I have to dig to accommodate a population of over one thousand?? but there is still the problem of sufficient fuel.


A mass grave of over a thousand? I never thought of burying that many neighbors......simply because I don't have nearly that many.

I suppose that placing a few dozen bodies into a cellar and torching the wood frame structure over it, allowing the debris to fall into itself, would accomplish the same goal. I would use the homes of a few noted liberals to accomplish such.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

DoubleA said:


> Party at Slippy's Place. Who's got the chips?


ATF: Alcohol, Tobacco, and Firearms, sounds like a party to me!


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

paraquack said:


> ATF: Alcohol, Tobacco, and Firearms, sounds like a party to me!


Its actually ATFE now.....You left out Explosives.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Sockpuppet said:


> Its actually ATFE now.....You left out Explosives.


You also forgot the B... it's actually BATFE, but it's easier for us common folk to only remember 3 letters at a time.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> You also forgot the B... it's actually BATFE, but it's easier for us common folk to only remember 3 letters at a time.


Why would a Bureau be invited to Slippy's party?

ATF and especially E are fun. Bureaucrats, not so much.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The BATF are a bunch of party crashers same with the state police, and thier damn helicopters.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Sockpuppet said:


> Why would a Bureau be invited to Slippy's party?
> 
> ATF and especially E are fun. Bureaucrats, not so much.


Hmm, seems I missed a point somewhere. Got it now.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

they are both gone and cant take it with em, so yes, i'd help myself, and my wife and cats would eat


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Boss Dog said:


> Yes, I think a large number will suicide after the crash and they realize that they are totally unprepared and the govt isn't coming to their rescue.
> If I'm minding my own business prepping at my home base, it would be a while before I noticed they've offed themselves and by then they will stinketh... and their own worthless family of leeches will have already come begging, made their discovery and gathered the goods.


I believe that's covered under a general doctrine of 'situational awareness' :&D
(I.e. get there before the human leeches).


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

My will to live is too strong to think of suicide so Im not going out that way.. I would never raid or steal food from another, if they were dead then their stuff belongs to no one and I would take what I need and move on.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Yup, lots of suicides. If people killed themselves over the stock market crash and an imaginary alien invasion, they will certainly do so when they lose all hope in TEOTWAWKI. I talked to one of my prepper nurse friends, and she and her husband have already decided that they will stick it out for a month or so, but living in an 1800 world is not the life they want to continue. They already have plans to end their lives if the lights stay out more than a month or so. Scary thing is that they are armed to the teeth, but only have a month's worth of stored food (since they don't want to live longer than that.) So what happens when they change their minds????? Raiding everyone else with their weapons, would be my guess.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Don't want to sound like a butt head, but tell them to call you before they bite the bullet so you can go and get the stuff. Now seriously speaking, if you're good friends, what about trying to get them to join up with you or vice versa. In numbers there is safety and in numbers there is a better chance to stay sane, and deal with the event. Gotta convince them to add food supplies for a little longer, a lot longer. Not sure how to go about it. When my wife and I were first married (early '70s) she said she wanted to go up in the first nuke strike. it took a long time to convince her that 50% of the population would survive, but they needed to prepare before it happened.


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

If and when the time comes it would likely be a relief for me. Nothing to do but survive ! Suicide be damned. Raiding... Perhaps I prefere to think of it as scavenging. I doubt it will come to that for me anyway. Im very self sufficient. Cant really think of many supplies that I would need.
Water, food, first aid, shelter, protection. Will I bring others into the fold ? That depends on the situation. Family for the most part, close friends (classed as family) neigbours and others if they need it otherwise no. Most of my neighbours are quite self sufficeint anyway. A lot of it depends on if they pull their own weight. If they are in any way a threat to the core group or myself ...


----------

